# Here's my little cree boy short and stout



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

(lol i sing that to him all the time)









































he fell lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!! HE'S GOTTEN MASSIVE!!!! I love his smile!! He's very beefy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

He looks like such a gentle giant! Such a cutie


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He does look kinda big in some of these pictures doesn't he? He's really only like 55 pounds lol. Thanks girls for the compliments on Cree


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW Cree is HANDSOME!!!! I would have never guessed he turn out so stunning form those pup pictures.

Vendetta says OOOO LA LA!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks so much sharon, I am really happy with the way he's turning out... I'm glad that the growth spurts going up are finally over with, and he'll just mature from here on in lol. He's a lot like his mom was... a string bean one day, and a porkster the next lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is goooooood looking!How old are Cree,Pig,and Felony?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwww so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is that Pigs brother?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

dixieland said:


> He is goooooood looking!How old are Cree,Pig,and Felony?


Thanks They're almost 11 months old right now.



1dog said:


> awwww so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> is that Pigs brother?


yes, it is


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I really love the body style of the 3 of them.They seem to be just right.Not too small and not overdone.:clap: Very nice.They are definitely my type of bully.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ooooooooooooo i dident know he was brindal!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh! Leonard and I are looking at him but can't believe how big he got! Leonard wants pictures of our little piggy! lol
He is really handsome I might have to get a bully from you after all 

How tall is Cree now?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha lisa, all three of them are standing firm at 18 inches just like their momma. I'm working on the piglet pictures now lol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Cree looks amazing, I always knew he would look nice, but I never figured he would turn out like that. Great pics!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks so much Joseph... oh yeah, where in the heck have you been?!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW! He came out amazing! I can't believe how fast he's grown and how big his head is already! Dang, Nay nay, that neck and shoulders are really impressive. He's gonna be a friggin' nice adult! How tall is he these days? Still in pocket range?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> WOW! He came out amazing! I can't believe how fast he's grown and how big his head is already! Dang, Nay nay, that neck and shoulders are really impressive. He's gonna be a friggin' nice adult! How tall is he these days? Still in pocket range?


Thanks Jon, his head is kinda like a little freak of nature lmao... I didn't want anyone to laugh at me, so I haven't measured it, sometimes i do wonder! He's stopped at 18 inches so he's just a hair taller than the pocket class


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow wow wow ...... just wow lol
I am in Love!! Cree is a handsome little #*$&#&@(@()$ lol ..... 
They have birthdays coming up too are you planning anything lol ....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nothing set in stone... maybe after I tackle IRS I'll buy each of them a new "outfit" (collar and leash)... might surprise them with pup cake and a good peice of meat.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man, I don't think anyone would laugh it you measured his head. I've gotten curious about Lugz and broke out the tape.... Not as big as I thought at 21", that thing is still growing. I'm looking at Creation like he's under a year old with a 23" dome on him. LOL, not the most important thing in the world, but I gotta say, bobble headed dogs are cool.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're probably right about the measurement to be honest with ya... I'll confirm it tonight if i can find a fabric measurer. I was looking at him about a month and a half ago and i was like "Daaang cree, you've got a bigger head than your momma!" lol I know I have midget hands, but I can't reach his temples anymore when I put my hand on his head.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

he got friggin huge! its crazy how much they grow from the tiny pups they come out as


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

how is he that HUge ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know, sometimes I miss my little puppers! haha My dogs are all natur-al, it's all genetics. You guys would be surprised if you met them in person, they are not really big dogs at all


----------



## Pitbull_OG (Feb 23, 2010)

very good looking bully


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!!!! 

Lookin good Cree


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he is a good looking boy!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow he sure has changed. Good looking boy though.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

betty90278 said:


> how is he that HUge ?


we mean compared to what he was.The last time I saw pics of him he was a wittle guy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! Look at that dog  He sure had grown up. A few of those pics he really looks like his mother.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

pics do make them look alot bigger i would say he's about 75-80 lbs from the pic


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow.
cree is a beast.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG 
cree is my favey. by far. omg i love him, he's turned out just SO great
*snuggles cree*


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg he is looking stout!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

good pix. hes growing great, looks bigger than pike lol. i can def. see the resemblance b/t them though!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He' a Q. T Pie


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

what a nice looking dog..................... i cant wait 'till sumo hits that age.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent looking dog. Definitely one of the better bullies I've seen. I'd love to see one in person one day as we don't have them in Australia.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, God. He has grown. Is that Piggy in the back? The look so nice.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G, he is sooo pretty, look at that face


----------

